
About That “First Gene-Edited Human Embryos” Story - okket
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/about-that-first-gene-edited-human-embryos-story/
======
soared
Great post. I long for a chrome extension that identifies fairly obvious
clickbait, and attaches a little "*" on the end that links to a counter-post
like this. I appreciate that the author didn't just shoot it down (which he
easily could have) but did give it some credit.

\- A Captain Disillusion extension

[https://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainDisillusion](https://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainDisillusion)

